# 6'3" Gwendoline Christie to play Brienne in A Clash of Kings



## NewJeffCT (Jul 8, 2011)

Game Of Thrones season 2 spoilers: Gwendoline Christie cast as Brienne the Maid of Tarth | Unreality TV

She certainly has the height for the role, but will need to bulk up a bit to play Brienne the Beauty, who is bigger & stronger than most men.


----------



## Dioltach (Jul 8, 2011)

They should have done the casting for this part in the Netherlands. No offence to the Dutch, but there are hundreds of large bulky women here.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 8, 2011)

I was thinking maybe a woman from MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) - like Gabrielle Garcia, who is 6'2" to 6'5" tall, depending on the story you read.  I was initially thinking somebody from the WNBA, but basketball players (male & female) are usually tall & slender, and Brienne needs to be strong & bulky.

She's the one on the left here:


----------



## Kzach (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, they've got some seriously messed up weight divisions...


----------



## Ebon Shar (Jul 9, 2011)

She seems too thin.  I didn't really picture Brienne as being overly tall so much as just all-around large.  They've got the casting pretty spot-on so far, however, so I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## CotV (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea, I've loved the casting so far but she will need to eat some burgers and bulk up.


----------



## Celtavian (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool. Looks good to me.


----------



## Krug (Jul 9, 2011)

Good choice. And just because a woman is tall doesn't mean she can act.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 9, 2011)

They need to smack her face a few times with an iron skillet to fit Brienne -- the actress pictured is still too good looking.  They need an actress with a broken nose, crooked & gap teeth, and freckles, in addition to height and bulk.


----------



## Starman (Jul 9, 2011)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> They need to smack her face a few times with an iron skillet to fit Brienne -- the actress pictured is still too good looking.  They need an actress with a broken nose, crooked & gap teeth, and freckles, in addition to height and bulk.




That's what make-up is for.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 9, 2011)

Starman said:


> That's what make-up is for.



Indeed. I can assure you she looks nothing like those photos when she wakes up in the morning: makeup can work wonders in any desired direction.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 9, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Indeed. I can assure you she looks nothing like those photos when she wakes up in the morning: makeup can work wonders in any desired direction.




Why not just give an ugly actress a break?


----------



## Kzach (Jul 9, 2011)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Why not just give an ugly actress a break?




Erm... I think that's what he was saying she is...


----------



## Blastin (Jul 9, 2011)

they have a head shot of her sans makeup in the linked article. She isn't ugly, but she ain't beautiful either....and she has freckles.


----------



## Krug (Jul 10, 2011)

If they could turn Elijah Wood into a hobbit they can make Christie into Brienne.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 10, 2011)

Kzach said:


> Wow, they've got some seriously messed up weight divisions...




I'm guessing they're both in the top division, just that the blonde woman (Gabrielle Garcia) is just that much bigger than everybody else - she's like the women's version of Andre the Giant.


----------



## Kzach (Jul 10, 2011)

Krug said:


> If they could turn Elijah Wood into a hobbit they can make Christie into Brienne.




Pfft, the only thing they needed to do was give him hairy feet. It was everyone ELSE they shortened


----------

